# video cameras and Tivo



## mjohnpearson (Aug 23, 2005)

I am trying to use Tivo as a coaching tool. I am a high school diving coach and would like to hook a video camera to the Tivo box to set up a 30 second delay on a video monitor. I know this is done all the time at schools around the country, but no one seems to remember how they did it. 

Currently, I can not get Tivo to recognize the output from my camera. If I hook the camera directly to my monitor it works, but not with the delay I need. 

Any suggestions? 

JP


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

mjohnpearson said:


> but not with the delay I need.


Press pause? Wait, press pause again? Is that what you mean?


----------



## mjohnpearson (Aug 23, 2005)

No, I am just trying to get Tivo to recognize the video signal from the camera.

Currently the Tivo acts like it has no signal, but I can connect directly to the monitor and see the images from the camera.


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

Well if your Tivo is setup to use the composite video feed and you're using an S-Video output on your camera (thus the S-Video input on the Tivo) that might be a problem. You'll have to go back into setup and change the input to S-Video. At least that's how it works on a Series One .

Y-ASK


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mjohnpearson said:


> I am trying to use Tivo as a coaching tool. I am a high school diving coach and would like to hook a video camera to the Tivo box to set up a 30 second delay on a video monitor. I know this is done all the time at schools around the country, but no one seems to remember how they did it.
> 
> Currently, I can not get Tivo to recognize the output from my camera. If I hook the camera directly to my monitor it works, but not with the delay I need.
> 
> ...


you have to tell the TiVo you have a sattelite input nad then it will activate the composite/s-video inputs on the back of the TiVo. then you have to set up a manula recording for the length of time desired.

also a series 2 will need to be subscribed to do any recording. some very early series 1 TiVos are the only ones that do not need a subscription.
also you could spend a little more upfront and get a DVD recorder model with TiVo baisc. that can accept input from a video camera without any work around and you cna also burn the results to a DVD. all in TiVo basic without paying a subscription cost


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

mjohnpearson said:


> Currently, I can not get Tivo to recognize the output from my camera.


Ooops! Missed the "not"


----------



## mjohnpearson (Aug 23, 2005)

My camera uses rca jacks for output. I plugged into the Tivo using the rca inputs. That should work, but I appear to be missing something.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Is this Tivo normally used for watching TV, or does it no longer have a paid up subscription?

I have hooked up my camera a few times but not for the purpose you have in mind. Should work just fine- I recall some other PE teacher asking about a similar sort of setup several months ago. Should work just dandy. We just have to methodically go through the steps to locate what is messed up.

Hook up the camera to your Composite inputs. Tell the Tivo you are hooking up via the composite inputs. The menu choice sequence would be:
Messages and Settings-> Settings -> Video -> Video Hookup. 

Already did that? Double check where you are attaching the RCA jacks. There are two sets of video outputs, so it is possible you have them connected to the extra set of outputs instead of the input column of rca jacks. Not working? Swap your cable.


----------



## mjohnpearson (Aug 23, 2005)

The Tivo Basic sounds like it may work.
Thannk you


----------



## mjohnpearson (Aug 23, 2005)

This Tivo will only be used for coaching, so it does not have a current subscription.

I will try checking the settings.

Thank you


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

RCA Jacks equals composite video feed. You're Tivo must be setup 1st before you can pause live TV. What kind of Tivo do you have? Tivo basic is only for a small number of expensive type Tivo's usually with a DVD player or DVD recorder. Just make sure you select the RCA jacks when you do the setup and as ZeoTivo said do the Sat. setup for something like Direct TV. Your Tivo will need to call in for everything to work correctly.

Y-ASK


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

mjohnpearson said:


> This Tivo will only be used for coaching, so it does not have a current subscription.
> 
> I will try checking the settings.
> 
> Thank you


Ok so now it's real important to you post the model number of your Tivo. If you have a series 2 Tivo others will be able to respond as to what is the best way to get this to work for you. I don't remember if you can pause live TV without a subscription. I know you can't record anything.

Y-ASK


----------



## mjohnpearson (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm sure it is a series 2


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I just tried it on a box that doesn't have tivo service. What you say you are doing works just fine. 

I don't think it will let you later go back to a recording and play it back. Access to the now playing list is blocked without a subscription on all but the DVD burning Tivos. No wait- there are exceptions to that (some that have what is called Tivo Basic but are not dvd burners- maybe someone recalls which models that is), but generally speaking a Tivo without a subscription is pretty useless.

Just going to live tv and watching with a delay on a 540xxxx model seems to work just fine though.

The menu structure I gave was slightly different on the 540 I just tried. It said settings->video->connection to DVR. Must be an earlier version of the Tivo software. But you get the idea. 

That or the cable connection should do it for you.

Good Luck Coach

(My HS coach was ex Navy and made use swim laps with weight belts, and the twice daily weight training washed out a lot of the recruits. Those that remained were ready for combat though.)


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

Well from what you're asking all you want to do is use the pause button for a 30 second delay. I don't know if a series two will do that out of the box without a subscription. Don't you want to record the Dives so you can go over them with your team in slow motion? If so and you don't want to pay for the subscription try and find a series one Tivo on ebay. I would look for a Philips HDR312 or HDR212 or HDR112 series one. You can run through the setup and do a manual record without the need of a subscription.

Y-ASK


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

A subscription is not needed. Your SA2 will show liveTV. All you need to do is pause live TV 30 secs. You do not need to go through Guided Setup nor choose Satellite, Cable, or anything.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Justin Thyme said:


> Well, I just tried it on a box that doesn't have tivo service. What you say you are doing works just fine.
> 
> I don't think it will let you later go back to a recording and play it back. Access to the now playing list is blocked without a subscription on all but the DVD burning Tivos. No wait- there are exceptions to that (some that have what is called Tivo Basic but are not dvd burners- maybe someone recalls which models that is), but generally speaking a Tivo without a subscription is pretty useless.
> 
> ...


that would be the SD H400 Toshiba model. it is only a DVD player but it has TiVo basic as well and would let him keep manual recordings around for later playback. at most it would cost 199$.

others are correct as well that his series 2 can show "live TV" without a subscription. It will hold a 30 minute buffer tha tcan be paused/RW/FF as needed. He just has to get the RCA/composite inputs active so it will show the camcorder.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> tHe just has to get the RCA/composite inputs active so it will show the camcorder.


That's what I figure.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

An unsubbed S2 can play from the NPL, although that isn't a concern here, as no recording will take place.

Basic isn't something you can choose for a plain S2 TiVo, only Toshiba and Pioneer DVD combos offer that choice.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Try choosing ch 0, but don't hit record or you will lose the ability to use ch 0 to access the video input.


----------



## Sports GuyWI (Jan 30, 2006)

Here are a few keys... You can do this on Tivo 1 or Tivo 2. No sub required... 

The 'key' is to have the Video Camera 
"on" before the TIVO is on to give the Comp. Inputs a "live" signal. Turn the TIVO to "Watch Live TV" and turn the TIVO onto Channel 0. This should give you a live image. Use the Remote to 'set' the pause to as long you wish. I can rewind, fast forward, pause, this block of recording. (See TIVO as Security Camera) 

Now one guy claims you can set up a "NEW" channel, not used by your cable company to record from the Video Camera. You pick this channel and do a manual record. I have not tried it. 

If you want to record your practice session I would suggest using the Mini-DV tape in your camera.... You can also import the Mini-DV into you TIVO (see instructions on importing VCR) 

If you really want to get complicated you can upload onto TIVO then send the video to your network or computer..... Email, burn to DVD,etc... 

All of this CAN BE DONE WITHOUT a subscription...


----------



## epruittjr (Jan 13, 2004)

> The 'key' is to have the Video Camera
> "on" before the TIVO is on to give the Comp. Inputs a "live" signal. Turn the TIVO to "Watch Live TV" and turn the TIVO onto Channel 0. This should give you a live image. Use the Remote to 'set' the pause to as long you wish. I can rewind, fast forward, pause, this block of recording. (See TIVO as Security Camera)


When you said See TIVO as Security Camera, where are you referring to. I have an X10 security setup and would like to record it on my older Series1 Tivo. Any suggestions as how to do this?


----------

